# Spider Mite?



## manels1111 (May 25, 2008)

I have a post a little bit ago about my first time grow and hydro.  Anyhow I think I might have mite problem or something else.

The older leave at the base have some light brown spots about 1/4 inch in diamter randomly on the leaves.  On top of that the browning almost has a silky /shiny residue look to them.  In addition there are super small black spots here and there on some of the brown spots.  They dont' look like bugs but just spots but its hard to tell under hps light.

I read the other threads about looking on the under side but I don't really see any mites or webbing.  

Any ideas  I tried to get close up pics but can't really get a good one.


----------



## massproducer (May 26, 2008)

Honestly it is very hard to say whats wrong with out a picture.  Forget the close up just take the best picture that you can


----------



## stunzeed (May 26, 2008)

I have posted many times about mites. All I can say is BUY AVID. It is the ONLY thing to work on heavy infestations. I have tried EVERYTHING!

Good luck.  Mites suck.  Check some of my OLDER threads.


Stunzeed..


----------



## parkingjoe (May 26, 2008)

dosnt sound like mites to me the damage they cause looks like silvery streaking of the leaves and they are so small like pin pricks in size the actual mites.

webbing would only be apparent in severe cases.

get youself a magnifying glass and look on underside of a leaf with the damage as stated take the leaf off to look in a better light the odd leaf wont do the plant any harm especially if they are as damagaed as you say man.

pkj.

i have mites at present but im in charge so ill take a macro picture to show you what mite damage looks like sometime today.

pkj


----------



## Hick (May 26, 2008)

try typing "spider mites" into the search feature at the top of the page...


----------



## NorCalHal (May 26, 2008)

Avid is getting harder and harder to find, aat least for me. But it is the best.
BUT, you do have to change up your mite treatment with other things (neem) once in a while to make it effective.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 26, 2008)

courtesy of pkj the mite breeder:holysheep: 

underleaf pic shows along central leaf vein a bundle of the durty buggers with their offspring and eggs.

gggrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr 

rest plant and leaf damage aka silvery slug type trail appearance:holysheep: 

enjoy

they dont have long to live btw as im setting up my sulfume hotbox in a day or so:hubba:  

pkj


----------



## smokybear (May 26, 2008)

Lol pkj. The mite breeder...Lol...Great pics and information. Take care and be safe.


----------



## manels1111 (May 26, 2008)

Alright after looking at your photo's I think I have something different maybe not a bug problem at all now sure. It's only happening on the very oldest leaves. Anyways here are the photos what do you think?


----------



## parkingjoe (May 26, 2008)

looks like some sort of mold/fungus type spotting just take off the leaves and see if it still happens man.

if so id then take a look at nute deficencies/nute overdosing in the sticky thread ill get ya a link in case ya dont know whwre its at.

pkj


----------



## parkingjoe (May 26, 2008)

http://www.marijuana-seeds.net/Thanks/ThankYou.htm


----------



## manels1111 (May 26, 2008)

I'm pretty sure my water is pretty hard tap water no ppm meter   Looking at those pictures it looks like it could be a magnesium problem and it says starting tap water over 200ppm could lock out mag.  It says it develops in the older leaves first which is whats happening.  I will wait it out a little longer and see if it reach the next oldest leaves if so I'll go from there.  I really need a ph and ppm meter.


----------



## manels1111 (May 26, 2008)

I found a very small white/yellowish 1/8inch long worm on one of the effected brown spots.  Is that thrip or something like that?


----------



## manels1111 (May 26, 2008)

I'm 100% sure its thrip.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 26, 2008)

does it resemble this critter manels1111 if so its a thrip larvae

pkj


----------



## manels1111 (May 26, 2008)

Yep thats what it looked like from what I could tell with the nekid eye.  Also I read the symptoms of thrip and it was spot on.  Shiny metalic residue trail almost like a slug.  Tiny black spots they leave behind(excrement) and they started on the older leaves.  The funny thing was one of the plants has been growning a little deformed some of the leaves are meshed together I didn't think anything of it, but thats a side effect of them as well.

I got some insect killer with pyrethrin in it.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 27, 2008)

yeh some of that will do the job and whwre your at flowering cycle at the moment wont make any differance to your harvest.

dont spray directly onto plants as this will damage leaves etc spray in front of a fan and let the mist shroud the plants.

pkj


----------



## manels1111 (May 27, 2008)

> yeh some of that will do the job and whwre your at flowering cycle at the moment wont make any differance to your harvest.
> 
> dont spray directly onto plants as this will damage leaves etc spray in front of a fan and let the mist shroud the plants.



Lol a little bit lait   I sprayed directly on the plants pretty throughly and most of the new growth has started to curl up but not browning or anything hopefully they snap out of it and recover.

Learn something new about everyday.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 27, 2008)

i did this with similar stuff and all leaves it touched were frazzled and died within a few days no worries just take off the dead leaves as and when.


pkj


----------



## stunzeed (May 27, 2008)

NorCalHal said:
			
		

> Avid is getting harder and harder to find, aat least for me. But it is the best.
> BUT, you do have to change up your mite treatment with other things (neem) once in a while to make it effective.


 
Very true but after I used avid they have NEVER had to be treated again. The mites have been gone for over a year now! Good luck


Stunzeed..


----------



## parkingjoe (May 27, 2008)

i wish i could get my hands on avid in the uk as its the only thing ive ever heard about that kills the buggers once and for all.

pkj


----------



## manels1111 (May 27, 2008)

Is there anything that can be done help reduce the damage of the pyrethrin.  The plants were only about 8 inches tall and it sucks to watch all the new growth starting to curl up


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 27, 2008)

parkingjoe said:
			
		

> courtesy of pkj the mite breeder:holysheep:
> 
> underleaf pic shows along central leaf vein a bundle of the durty buggers with their offspring and eggs.
> 
> ...



When I had spider mites, my leaves looked quite different.  Although there was evidence of the spider mites and eggs on the underside of the leaves,  that is where the resemblence ends.  The leaves themselves stayed fairly healthy looking, but had the small yellowish colored dots where the mite had sucked the juice out of the leaf.  There was no large scale yellowing or necrosis of the end of the leaves.  It was bad enough that I had some webbing, but I had no silvery slug type trails.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 29, 2008)

hi thg well it just goes to show the mites i breed are in a league of ther own

rotflmao

pkj


----------

